# Rotten Bridge



## Parkerman (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not real sure if im done with it yet though. I plan to work on it some more to see if I can get it a little more to how i want it to look.


Whats your opinion?


----------



## Black & White (Feb 3, 2008)

I like this shot its ace:thumbup:


----------



## Coldow91 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sick! That's awesome, the HDR looks so good, not over done but enough to be effective! One of the best I have seen in a while


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, I'm still thinking about playing with it some more. The image after the HDR Merge almost looked nothing like that. Played with Shadows/Highlights alot on it to help get that look. 

I also ran into some noise problems but i tried to do away with it.


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 3, 2008)

Anymore opinions? I mean if you look at my thread.. at least leave a comment or something. Its how people learn and get better.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 3, 2008)

love it, great job. lots of detail and colors. it's a very pleasing picture 
i gotta learn hdr too


----------



## everlastingphotography (Feb 3, 2008)

that is sick!

WOW!!!!!!

really impresive


----------



## abraxas (Feb 3, 2008)

Great shot- Nasty looking bridge.


----------



## Renair (Feb 4, 2008)

Great shot, I havent attempted HDR yet, but will try one day....


----------



## Mathias13 (Feb 4, 2008)

I saw and left a comment about leaving a comment


----------



## the real slim aidy (Feb 4, 2008)

love this shot so dramatic. Looks spooky


----------



## GrfxGuru (Feb 4, 2008)

Very nice, love the gritty feel to the wood.


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 4, 2008)

the real slim aidy said:


> love this shot so dramatic. Looks spooky




I've thought about going back and doing a B&W.. or just reducing the colors to give it a more of a creepy feel. 



Thanks for the comments everyone. 

How does it look on everyone elses monitors though? Im a little worried it might have came out overstaturated.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 5, 2008)

i don't think it's oversaturated. i've seen it on two different monitors on my laptop and a mac at school. it looks great a good variety of color and the colors are dense. it adds a good effect to it. i wouldn't change it but im curious to see it in b&w too


----------



## TAGMAN (Feb 5, 2008)

I like this image so much, it makes me think about grabbing my flyrod,
and doing a little fishing right underneath it.

This image really makes me think. Thanks for taking me there.


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 5, 2008)

TAGMAN said:


> I like this image so much, it makes me think about grabbing my flyrod,
> and doing a little fishing right underneath it.
> 
> This image really makes me think. Thanks for taking me there.




Awesome, go fishing man.. it can be relaxing, That creek is also a great place to go canoeing aswell. 


I will get a Black and White version up soon. Photobucket is being a ***** today.. heh. Doing some maintenance .


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought that was cool..

But here is the full B&W


----------



## Coldow91 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think that both the B&W and the color are outstanding!


----------



## *Knowledge* (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW, very nice pics. 

I need to step my game up, thanks for inspiring.


----------



## meganc (Feb 9, 2008)

Very very nice


----------



## GeorgeUK (Feb 9, 2008)

Great shots, works well both in colour and b&w :thumbup:


----------



## IndieMe (Feb 9, 2008)

Sick shot, very nice hdr work.


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it.


----------



## leila (Feb 10, 2008)

nice one! i like the 1/2 b&w too.


----------



## Terri Walsh (Feb 10, 2008)

AWESOME LOVE IT!  (As does everyone else it seems)  Great HDR.  
Going to have to try this out myself!


----------



## Black & White (Feb 11, 2008)

Parkerman said:


> I thought that was cool..
> 
> But here is the full B&W


 

I just love the black and white better O I love it.


----------



## AncientSnapper (Feb 11, 2008)

This is just amazing - I had to have a play with it.
Do you like this effect?




I first added added some local contrast (13 pixels) and then misty blurred it - a couple of actions I use quite a lot.

Really thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 11, 2008)

^ I actually cant tell a whole lot of difference. except for it seems that yours is showing a lot more blue on the bridge and such. I will have to check it when i get home.


----------

